

Indian patent rules infuriate Big Pharma - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/node/21562226

======
goombastic
Sometimes I wonder if big pharma will ever cure anything. The incentive to
create medicines to provide relief rather than a cure is way too lopsided. I
wonder if we will ever correct that in the economic systems we currently have.

